# 1930's WANDERER German Bicycle info???



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Fellow Cabers,
    Does anyone know if a vintage 1930's German "Wanderer" bicycle is rare, collectable, or of any significant value?
 I have a person offering one to me in nice and complete condition for $150.00.
     I have not seen the bike in person, but he states that the bike is in very good condition except for the saddle.
 Any information you could give me would be great.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------

